# Vietnam getting 6 Kilo class submarines from Russia



## CougarKing (27 Apr 2009)

http://en.rian.ru/russia/20090427/121320414.html




> Russia to build 6 Kilo-class diesel submarines for Vietnam
> 
> MOSCOW, April 27 (RIA Novosti) - Admiralty Shipyards in St. Petersburg will build six Kilo class diesel-electric submarines for delivery to Vietnam, the Russian business daily Kommersant said on Monday.
> 
> ...



Looks like the PLAN will have a new headache from Beijing's old adversary Hanoi.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Apr 2009)

Might be a good thing with the thawing in relations between Washington and Hanoi.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2009)

Meh...ASW is dead.


[/sarcasm]


----------



## CougarKing (16 Dec 2009)

An update:



> Vietnam Agrees to Buy Subs, Planes From Russia
> AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 16 Dec 2009 05:29
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (4 Jun 2010)

> *Vietnam buys 6 Kilo-Class Submarines *
> 
> Last year's contract on the delivery of six Kilo class diesel submarines to Vietnam, worth a total of $3.2 billion, is the largest deal in the history of Russian exports of naval equipment, a Russian magazine says.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (4 Aug 2011)

> *Vietnam to Get Sub Fleet in 6 Years: State Media *
> 
> AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 4 Aug 2011 20:45
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (13 Apr 2013)

A belated update:



> *Vietnam To Receive Advanced Russian Sub in 2013*
> source: "The Diplomat" link
> 
> <snipped>
> ...



Repost from an Asian defence forum:
The Kilo class sub, _Ha Noi _ at Kaliningrad before being handed over to Vietnamese service:


----------



## larry Strong (14 Apr 2013)

If they remove the flooding ports, how does the boat submerge?


Larry


----------



## CougarKing (12 Dec 2013)

Isn't it ironic that two operators of Kilo class subs (India and Vietnam) are training to possibly counter a third operator of Kilos (China)?

Defense News



> *India To Train Vietnamese Sailors, Expand Ties*
> 
> NEW DELHI — *India will train Vietnamese sailors in submarine warfare as part of its effort to reinforce defense ties with countries across the Asia-Pacific region.
> *
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jan 2014)

Vietnam's 1st Kilo class sub arrives in Vietnam, while it takes delivery of the 2nd one in Russia:



> *1st kilo-class submarine arrives in Vietnam*
> Updated : 01/01/2014
> 
> *Hanoi HQ 182*, the first of six Kilo-class submarines that Vietnam contracted to buy from Russia in 2009, on Tuesday evening arrived in Cam Ranh military port where it will be delivered to Vietnam’s Navy.
> ...






> *Vietnam accepted the second project 636 SSK and officially commissioned the first one*
> 
> 22 January 2014
> *
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jan 2014)

> India has also decided to give a $100 million credit line to Vietnam to buy military equipment, including offshore patrol vessels, an Indian Defence Ministry source said, but a deal hasn’t been formalized.



In 2012, Canada gave $96 million in aid to India. http://cidpnsi.ca/blog/portfolio/canadas-foreign-aid/

If India can afford to give loans or lines of credit for military purposes, to Vietnam, Canada should stop giving financial aid to India. They no longer need our money.

That $96 million can be better spent here.


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> In 2012, Canada gave $96 million in aid to India. http://cidpnsi.ca/blog/portfolio/canadas-foreign-aid/
> 
> If India can afford to give loans or lines of credit for military purposes, to Vietnam, Canada should stop giving financial aid to India. They no longer need our money.
> 
> That $96 million can be better spent here.



100% agree. Just mind boggling.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jun 2014)

> *Russia lays down Vietnam's final Kilo-class submarine*
> 
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore
> IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Aug 2015)

This brings Vietnam's active sub force to 4 Kilo class SSKs:

Diplomat



> *Vietnam Commissions Two New Subs Capable of Attacking China
> 
> Armed with land-attack cruise missiles, these two new vessels could cause major headaches for China’s naval forces.*
> 
> ...






> He also emphasized that the acquisition of the two new vessels should not trigger a new arms race in the region or deter other countries but merely protect Vietnam’s sovereignty and help safeguard peace in the region.
> 
> *The two new vessels will join the Submarine Brigade 189, which is already home to the Vietnam People’s Navy’s first two Kilo-class SSKs – the 182-Hanoi and 183-Ho Chi Minh. Vietnam is expected to field a fleet of six Kilo-class SSKs total.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (5 Aug 2015)

I don't mean to jump on the "woe is me" bandwagon in regards to the RCN.

But its pretty sad that Vietnam...VIETNAM...has a larger & more capable submarine force than we do, given that we have one of the largest coastlines in the world (by far) and are a G7 nation.

I know it doesn't need to be said, just throwing it out there.  Sigh.


----------



## CougarKing (7 Jan 2016)

Vietnam's SSK force on the move!

Sydney Morning Herald



> *South China Sea dispute: Vietnamese subs deployed as deterrent to China*
> 
> Date
> January 7, 2016 - 2:44PM
> ...


----------

